# EC with traditional paint



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Got crashed out on my EC this summer. Cracked the seat-stay wishbone, which Rukus in Portland repaired. Had Keith Anderson re-spray it in a traditional pearl baby blue, and used a partial set of 70's Super decals (which I installed on top of the paint in case I change my mind at some point).

Never a big fan of Colnago "graphics" post 70's, this looks really right to me now. But I would love this bike no matter what color it was.










Some more here:

Flickr: Old World Bike's Photostream


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow! An understated Colnago. Cool


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Beautiful! I've been thinking about getting my EC rep-painted. How much does Keith Anderson charge and where is he located? I recently got my C40 re-painted to World Champion Mapei colors by Allan Wanta in SD and he did a great job. But if I were to repaint the EC, I might want to have it done locally in Portland, as long as it wasn't double the cost of Allan's job (which was $300 + S&H of $80 roundtrip). Have no idea what I would do it in. Was thinking KOM pink polka dots but I never really loved that scheme. Maybe Molteni Orange? Maybe a variation of the WC Mapei for the EC too???


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Keith is in Grants Pass, so closer to you, but he's more expensive then Allan Wanta. Check out his website for more info:

keithandersoncycles.com


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks great and the chainring detail is a nice touch. Compared to most modern schemes, going back to this classic style really stands out, a really beautiful bike. The one thing I would slap on it is a nice set of tubular rims to round off the look of that period, but that's just me.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Ronde said:


> Looks great and the chainring detail is a nice touch. Compared to most modern schemes, going back to this classic style really stands out, a really beautiful bike. The one thing I would slap on it is a nice set of tubular rims to round off the look of that period, but that's just me.


My problem with tubulars these days is there really are no affordable ones that are worth riding. Good tubulars are too expensive for the mileage I put on this bike, and cheap tubulars do not even come close to the ride of a Pro Race 3 in my opinion. Not to mention not going on straight or lasting as long. Another issue I have is the modern glues stick like crazy but do not stay tacky enough to really hold a spare well on the road. Fine for race day but not so good for regular riding.

I still have sew-ups on all my vintage rides, but that's enough for me.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I won't argue about your point about the convenience when you flat as that definitely goes to clinchers imo, and there's no need to dig up that old debate. I would say though that the price of Pro Race 3's and some quality tubes is as much as the price of good tubulars, just not the very top drawer stuff. Pro Race3's are my favourite clincher but I'd say that some decent Vittoria tubulars are no more expensive and to me are indeed a better ride. Anyway if you already have sew-up's on some other vintage stuff you get my point when it comes to capturing the style that matches the era. 
I was about to ask what kind of handlebar you had as I really liked the look of it. Then I clicked on your Photostream, no wonder I liked it, it's what I have on my bikes. The more I look at your bike the more I want to "borrow" your concept for a build...


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Ronde said:


> Well I won't argue about your point about y the convenience when you flat as that definitely goes to clinchers imo, and there's no need to dig up that old debate. I would say though that the price of Pro Race 3's and some quality tubes is as much as the price of good tubulars, just not the very top drawer stuff. Pro Race3's are my favourite clincher but I'd say say that some decent Vittoria tubulars are no more expensive and to me are indeed a better ride. Anyway if you already have sew-up's on some other vintage stuff you get my point when it comes to capturing the style that matches the era.
> I was about to ask what kind of handlebar you had as I really liked the look of it. Then I clicked on your Photostream, no wonder I liked it, it's what I have on my bikes. The more I look at your bike the more I want to "borrow" your concept for a build...


Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place but it seems the good Vittoria's are at least double what I pay for Pro Race 3's? But even if not I'd stick with clinchers on my main bike. I rode tubulars in the day and still do. I have no problem with them except for the expense. They are just not "that" much better anymore. And I'm light enough (this year at least) to ride clinchers at 95 psi which gives a pretty supple ride.

Yeah the Deda's 215 standard are great modern bars, pretty much identical bend to the Cinelli 64's I use for almost all my vintage bikes.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

That is really really awesome (my favorite color.) Congratulations on the new look.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll stand corrected on the price then as I was putting Pro 3's at about 60 each which is really high and is what they used to run. Now I see you can get a pair for around 65, add decent tubes and that puts you just under a $100. A pair of Corsa EVO CX or CS will run about $140.
I've seen guys do the Saronni or Molteni treatment to a more modern frame which can look good, but this one is very special.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

your are looking on the wrong places

Vittoria Corsa Evo CX only $53 from xxcycle

XXcycle - Tubular tires Vittoria - Tubular CORSA EVO CX II Black 320 tpi 700x23


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

BTW very very nice, you could get inspired by this '72 pic, some jaywire yellow cables and gum sided tubulars would be nice


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> BTW very very nice, you could get inspired by this '72 pic, some jaywire yellow cables and gum sided tubulars would be nice


That's my friend Ray's bike (at least it was until he sold it). One my all time favorite Colnago's and was a definite inspiration for this paint job. He was the first guy I sent a pic to when it was finished.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Ronde said:


> I've seen guys do the Saronni or Molteni treatment to a more modern frame which can look good, but this one is very special.


It's funny, a few years ago when I decided I wanted to buy an EC frame I talked to Maestro in the UK about ordering one painted Saronni red with white panels. He said he could do that and I placed the order. The deal never happened for other reasons, and I ended up buying a frame off ebay. A year later Colnago offered that paint scheme, and I thought it looked terrible. Same with the Molteni version, which I think was just a mock-up done by Wrench Science or US dealer and not an actual bike? To me panels just look wrong on tubes this large. I think just doing the Molteni orange with the Colnago lettering like the original 70's Colnago's would look great, but with the Merckx panels I do not like it.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

OK next drill out the chain rings, then brown/gum hoods... ... nah it looks great as it is. You are on to something about the panels on the more modern tubes. Something like this applied to a C40,C50,EC, EP, etc. could be a winner.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Ronde said:


> OK next drill out the chain rings, then brown/gum hoods... ... nah it looks great as it is. You are on to something about the panels on the more modern tubes. Something like this applied to a C40,C50,EC, EP, etc. could be a winner.


I already own this, so I do not need to go nuts making modern go retro. I just like traditional looks and builds.










I did mill the rings on my EC, you cant drill them due to the shifting ramps and pins (otherwise I would have )


----------

